# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  بث مباشر : الزعيم ( 3 ) vs الامل عطبرة  ( 2 )  . . . . . سكواها - اديكو ( هدفين ) - نهاية اللقاء-

## عجبكو

*

بالتوفيق للزعيم 


*

----------


## RED PLANET

*منصورين ان شاء الله
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*اللهم نصرك المؤزر للزعيم
*

----------


## ابولين

*بالتوفيق للزعيم 00منصورين يارب
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*نسأل الله ان يكتب لنا النصر 
ويا عجبكو انشاءالله اللاعبين ما يلعبو باعصابنا
 ويكون جادين و ومتوقع يلعب الباشا بجانب نجم الدين 
يعنى بلة ماعندو بديل نصبر بس 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الهم انصر الزعيم في بورسودان 
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*منتصرين باذن الله
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصرين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## احمد البدوي حائل

*منتصرين انشاء الله قولوا اميييين
*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*منصووووووووووووووورين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*منتصرين ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*اللهم انصر المريخ يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

*

----------


## musab aljak

*منتصرين بأذن الله
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*النتيجة بأذن الله خماسية حارقة تحرق الاملاب والهليلاب
*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
اتمني ان يؤدي الفريق مباراة ممتازة بعيدة عن الاستهتار 
اتمني الفوز للزعيم بثلاثية نظيفة يارب

*

----------


## محمد star

*بالتوفيق يارب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منصورين باذن الله وببوست عجبكو متفائلين

*

----------


## ابوبرآءة

*منتصرين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*اذا حقق المريخ اليوم امل جماهيره بالفوز وبنتيجة كبيرة سوف يكون ذلك ضغط كبير على الجلافيط (اللهم انى صائم) حتى يخسرو مزيدا من النقاط 
اللهم انصر المريخ
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					






هذا التصميم جميل جدا
 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*درجة الحراره في بورسودان فوق ال50 درجه
والروح المعنويه لدي لاعبي المريخ عاليه جدا 
ووصول وفد مجلس المريخ الي بورسودان
نصرك الهم نصرك الهم نصرك الهم 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*منصورين باذن الله 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*بورسودان حماده سونا
بعض لاعبي المريخ يؤدون صلاة التراويح الان بمسجد الولايه القريب من فندق كورال
*

----------


## عجبكو

*شكرا مرتضي علي الاخبار العاجلة 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*تشكيلة المريخ المتوقعة اليوم 


الحضري

 مصعب-سعيـد-نـجــم-بلـه

الشغيل- الباشا- قـلـق - وارغو

ســـاكواها - إدكو

*

----------


## عجبكو

*حسب ما قال لنا الصفوة المتواجدين في الاستاد

الصفوة متواجدين بكثرة حول استاد بورتسودان
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*]
 
اهداء لكل اخوتى بالمنبر 
انشاءالله شعار تفاول بنصر كبير 
تسلم الايد الرفعتك يانجمة السعد
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*نتمني الفوز  لزعيم الأندية السودانية .. إن شاء الله .. باذن الله من نصيبنا ..
                        	*

----------


## zahababeker

*يارب تنصر الزعيم . في خوفة شوية من هذه المباراة وما قاله الاعلام الاحمر والتهديد . منصور يا مريخ 
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد الفاتح لكل مغلق
اللهم باسمك الذى لايرد معه دعاء--انصر المريخ نصرا عزيزا---
اكثر من جهة تضافرت لعرقلة مسيرة الزعيم ---اللهم اخذلهم ورد كيدهم الى نحورهم---
اليوم المريخ لايقابل الامل وحده---التحكيم والتنجيم-- وقبل الامل الهلالاب---واخرون الله يعلمهم
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*نجاح الاطراف  = نجاح المريخ
*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*سبحان الله 
فقد جعلوا لنا من مباراة الامل وكأنها مبارة كأس  القارة فى حين انها مباراة عادية  جدا والمريخ قادر على عبورها باقل مجهود  من  لاعبيه ان تسلحوا بالجدية المطلوبة 
لكن ماذا نقول فى اعلام الفول 
لم يكن الامل يوما ليجعل المريخ يرتجف من ملاقاته 
نحترم الامل كفريق ولن نمتحه اكثر مما يستحق

نسال الله ان يتحلى لاعبونا بالمسؤلية وان  يبتعد البدرى عن قراءته الخاطئه فى الشوط الاول للمبارة

اللهم انصر الزعيم وجنبنا الشامتين
*

----------


## سكواهاسواها

*البوست لعجبكو نحن باذن الله منتصرين ربنايخليك لينا ياعجبكو ورمضان كريم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 7 ( الأعضاء 7 والزوار 0)
‏عجبكو, ‏محمد عامر بشير, ‏معتصم الصايم, ‏ابومحمد البركة, ‏ارخبيل, ‏سكواهاسواها+, ‏عثمان خالد عثمان

رمضاااااااااااااان كريم يا شباب و الرجفة حاصلة 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*دقائق و يبدا اللقاء
                        	*

----------


## zahababeker

*النصر النصر النصر يا رب العالمين . بحرمة الشهر العظيم 
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*اللهم  أنصر  الزعيم  نصرا  عزيزا   مستحق   النصر   لنا  النصر  لنا
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*لا امل للامل ومن خلفة الجلافيط والوهمان الكبير الجلفوط رقم واحد مرضان فوووول ياذن الله نضرب الا مل ونمرض الجلافيط00 قولوا يارب 
*

----------


## zahababeker

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عامر بشير
					

سبحان الله 
فقد جعلوا لنا من مباراة الامل وكأنها مبارة كأس  القارة فى حين انها مباراة عادية  جدا والمريخ قادر على عبورها باقل مجهود  من  لاعبيه ان تسلحوا بالجدية المطلوبة 
لكن ماذا نقول فى اعلام الفول 
لم يكن الامل يوما ليجعل المريخ يرتجف من ملاقاته 
نحترم الامل كفريق ولن نمتحه اكثر مما يستحق

نسال الله ان يتحلى لاعبونا بالمسؤلية وان  يبتعد البدرى عن قراءته الخاطئه فى الشوط الاول للمبارة

اللهم انصر الزعيم وجنبنا الشامتين



والله يا اخي محمد بقينا نتشاءم من اي مباراة ضد الامل . سبق ضد الامل توفى ايداهور . سبق ضد الامل حصلت المشكلة بين الجمهور والمباراة ما تمت . سبق ضد الامل نزعوا مننا نقطتين غاليتين . ابعدتنا من كاس الممتاز . والمباراة الحالية مباراة اليوم شوف المهاترات التي حصلت من قبل كم يوم . والاستاد ما جاهز . ولاعبين الامل والتصريحات . وهلم جرة 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*الدقيقة 8 و التعادل مستمر 

قوون تعتذر عن التاخر في بث اللقاء 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة ورارغو خطيرة تمر لركلة المرمي 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*مرور 10 دقائق من اللقاء 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*تسلل علي اديكو 
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*هل بدأت المباراة
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*هجمة للمريخ بستلم الحارس
*

----------


## عجبكو

*تهديفة من اديكو للاوت
*

----------


## فرينكو

*ناس الاستديو التحليلى مدين المباراة حجم اكثر من اللازم والرشيد بدوى عبيد ما فضل ليه الا الدعاء بالفوز للامل
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*اعطونا رابط الاذاعة
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*الدقيقة 18 والتعادل مستمر
*

----------


## عجبكو

*17 من الشوط الاول و التعادل مستمر
*

----------


## ابولين

*عرب سات تردد 11727--27500--H
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

اعطونا رابط الاذاعة



اذاعة امدرمان 

هنا أم درمان - البث الحي للإذاعة السودانية; Su
*

----------


## ابولين

*اديكو وتهديفة قوية يستلمها الحارس
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*ياخوانا نحنا برة الشبكة ادونا الاخبار
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الدقيقة 25 و التعادل مستمر
*

----------


## عجبكو

*رابط الازاعة 

http://goo.gl/6yZ8y
*

----------


## عجبكو

*انزار للاعب بلة جابر 
*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*شبال
*

----------


## ابولين

*[marq="3;right;3;scroll"] 
قوووووووووووووووووووووون
[/marq]
*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*احيك يا سكواها

14
*

----------


## ابولين

*سكواها سواها وهدف جميل 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*سقوط عامر عادل لاعب الامل علي الارض 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون سكواها 
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*ياعجبكو رابط شنو  ياخ الكورة بنقلوها كده اعصابك بايظة ولا شنو  نحنا النت بتاعنا يادوب تصفح
                        	*

----------


## فرينكو

*سسسسسااااااااااااااااااكككككككككككككككككوووووووووو  وووووووهههههههههههههههها
الدقيقة 31
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*الليييييييييييييييلا يالامل الضرب جايكم ضرب نضيف 0
*

----------


## إبراهيم خليل إبراهيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

سكواها سواها وهدف جميل 





الحمدلله

الحمدلله

الحمدلله
*

----------


## فرينكو

*مرق قرب يجيب قون عكسى
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*ولا نااااااااااامت اعين الجلافيط00
*

----------


## kramahmad

*الحمد لله رب  العالمين
*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*الدقيقة 36
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*جانبية للمريخ في الناحية الشرقية
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*يارب التاني والتالت
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

سكواها سواها وهدف جميل 



:fgf3:
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الجلافيط اصابتهم السكوهة للمرة التانية
*

----------


## ابولين

*كل السودان في الافطار بشرب آبري احمر وكركدي احمر وفراولة حمراء 0وبياكلوا تقلية حمراء وبليلة عدس احمر وبطيخ احمر كل الدنيا حمراااااء
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

ياعجبكو رابط شنو  ياخ الكورة بنقلوها كده اعصابك بايظة ولا شنو  نحنا النت بتاعنا يادوب تصفح




يا ارخبيل اسف بس و الله متابع معاكم هنا و في صفحة المنبر علي الفيس زنقة عجيبة و منصورين باذن الله 
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kramahmad
					

يارب التاني والتالت



امييييييييييييين يارب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة لمصعب لقلق للشغل لوراغو و تسلل علي وراغو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مخالفة للامل تنفذ سريعا و يخرج نجم الدين للركنية
                        	*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*الحمد لله رب العالمين 

ان ينصركم الله فلا غالب لكم
*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة للمريخ يخرج مرق
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 30 ( الأعضاء 30 والزوار 0) ‏ابراهيم عطية بابكر, ‏أبو النيز, ‏أبو علي, ‏محمد عامر بشير, ‏alajabalajeeb, ‏مريخابي مووووت, ‏مرهف+, ‏ابوالشوش2, ‏ارخبيل+, ‏gaily, ‏kramahmad, ‏midris3, ‏monzir ana, ‏nouriomer, ‏سامي احمد ابراهيم, ‏سامي هردة, ‏ستيفن وورغو, ‏صخر, ‏سكواهاسواها, ‏عمار عزالدين إبراهيم, ‏عثمان خالد عثمان, ‏عجبكو, ‏فرينكو, ‏فواز المريخابي, ‏إبراهيم خليل إبراهيم, ‏ود البقعة, ‏ود الدمام, ‏ود الحلة, ‏ود الرشيد, ‏طارق حامد+
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

الجلافيط اصابتهم السكوهة للمرة التانية



:14_6_12[1]:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة لمصعب عمر جانبية لفريق الامل
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*قناة فول يادوب بدأت النقل
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*اللهم انصر المريخ
*

----------


## عجبكو

*البث الان علي قناة الرمدان
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ركنية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

قناة فول يادوب بدأت النقل



:044:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ينفذ قلق تمر عالية من الجميع
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*لو كان المباراه للجلافيط كانو عرفو نقلوها
*

----------


## عجبكو

*جانبية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة خطيرة من وراغو و استلام من شلبي
                        	*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*المباراة على قووون
*

----------


## عجبكو

*مخالفة للمريخ عن طريق الباشا
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

ينفذ قلق تمر عالية من الجميع



طوااااالي فوق ركز ياقلق
                        	*

----------


## إبراهيم خليل إبراهيم

*اللهم نصرك المؤزر

اللهم نصرك المؤزر

اللهم نصرك المؤزر
*

----------


## صخر

*قناة زفت دي قامت علي حركاتها
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*الحقونا برابط يا شباب
*

----------


## عجبكو

*ثلاث دقائق وقت بدل ضائع للشوط الاول 
*

----------


## فرينكو

*السعودى ممتاز فى المباراة
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kramahmad
					

لو كان المباراه للجلافيط كانو عرفو نقلوها



:hehehmn:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kramahmad
					

الحقونا برابط يا شباب



قناة قوون فلاش 

[flash=http://www.elahmad.com/tv/swf/goansport.swf]width=500 height=500[/flash]
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*خطأ للامل
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*الله يديك العافيه ياعجبو
*

----------


## عجبكو

*
الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 40 ( الأعضاء 40 والزوار 0)
‏عجبكو, ‏Abobakr ramdan, ‏أبو النيز, ‏أبو علي, ‏محمد عامر بشير, ‏محمدطيب, ‏alajabalajeeb, ‏مريخابي مووووت, ‏مرهف+, ‏معتصم الصايم, ‏مكاريــوس, ‏الاستاذ, ‏ابراهيم عطية بابكر, ‏ابولين+, ‏ابوالشوش2, ‏ارخبيل, ‏gaily, ‏kramahmad, ‏midris3, ‏monzir ana, ‏nouriomer, ‏سامي احمد ابراهيم, ‏سامي هردة, ‏ستيفن وورغو+, ‏سكواهاسواها+, ‏علم الهدي مكي, ‏علاءالدين محمد هاشم, ‏عمار عزالدين إبراهيم, ‏عثمان خالد عثمان, ‏عبدالعزيز24+, ‏فرينكو, ‏فواز المريخابي, ‏إبراهيم خليل إبراهيم, ‏نادرالداني+, ‏ود البقعة, ‏ود الدمام, ‏ود الحلة, ‏ود الرشيد, ‏طارق حامد+, ‏كدكول


منصورين باذن الله 
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					


الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 40 ( الأعضاء 40 والزوار 0)
‏عجبكو, ‏Abobakr ramdan, ‏أبو النيز, ‏أبو علي, ‏محمد عامر بشير, ‏محمدطيب, ‏alajabalajeeb, ‏مريخابي مووووت, ‏مرهف+, ‏معتصم الصايم, ‏مكاريــوس, ‏الاستاذ, ‏ابراهيم عطية بابكر, ‏ابولين+, ‏ابوالشوش2, ‏ارخبيل, ‏gaily, ‏kramahmad, ‏midris3, ‏monzir ana, ‏nouriomer, ‏سامي احمد ابراهيم, ‏سامي هردة, ‏ستيفن وورغو+, ‏سكواهاسواها+, ‏علم الهدي مكي, ‏علاءالدين محمد هاشم, ‏عمار عزالدين إبراهيم, ‏عثمان خالد عثمان, ‏عبدالعزيز24+, ‏فرينكو, ‏فواز المريخابي, ‏إبراهيم خليل إبراهيم, ‏نادرالداني+, ‏ود البقعة, ‏ود الدمام, ‏ود الحلة, ‏ود الرشيد, ‏طارق حامد+, ‏كدكول


منصورين باذن الله 



ما شاء الله .. عيني بااااااردة !
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*سبحان الله قناتهم دي ماعاوزه تشتغل يمكن زعلانه للجلافيط
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kramahmad
					

الله يديك العافيه ياعجبو



اميييييين يارب
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ان شاء الله كراعناخضراء
                        	*

----------


## فرينكو

*يا جماعة قلق ده ما يخلى بعض من الضربات الثابته للاعب آخر يمكن تكون احسن من ضرباته يعنى اربعة ركنيات وكم من المخالفات وطريقة لعب واحده
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kramahmad
					

سبحان الله قناتهم دي ماعاوزه تشتغل يمكن زعلانه للجلافيط



:001555: 
الجلافيط دايرين اطقوا
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*ربنا يحفظك ياعجبكو مجهود مقدر 
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ان شاء الله كراعناخضراء



و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله تعالي و بركاته

خضراء شديد .. 
ابقي خاشي لا جاي ..
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*كيف مايطقو ا وساكواها لامي في الناس طق
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

ربنا يحفظك ياعجبكو مجهود مقدر 



اللهم أمين ... مقدر جدا جدا ..
                        	*

----------


## ahmed elomarabi

*!!
hope everything works out okay dokay with Mareekh inshallah.... regards 2 all .. love Mareekh
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kramahmad
					

كيف مايطقو ا وساكواها لامي في الناس طق



:055: 
حرم دايرين انشقوا ..
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فرينكو
					

يا جماعة قلق ده ما يخلى بعض من الضربات الثابته للاعب آخر يمكن تكون احسن من ضرباته يعنى اربعة ركنيات وكم من المخالفات وطريقة لعب واحده



الغريبة القون من ضربة ثابت نفذها قلق بالمقاس لراس اديكو بالمقاس ايضا لراس سكواها ليحذر هدف جميل في الزواية البعيدة لم يشاهدها الحارس والدفاع الا في الشبكة 
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ahmed elomarabi
					

!!
hope everything works out okay dokay with Mareekh inshallah.... regards 2 all .. love Mareekh



:010:
Everythings okay .. 
Don't wary
                        	*

----------


## فرينكو

*بسم الله بداية الشوط الثانى
اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*اضربوا اللون :41jg:يا حمر
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*يا جماعة قلق ده ما يخلى بعض من الضربات 
الثابته للاعب آخر يمكن تكون احسن من ضرباته 
يعنى اربعة ركنيات وكم من المخالفات وطريقة لعب واحده




مفترض يلعب وارغو لانو قصير وما بستفيد من الكرة 
العالية وقلق داير مراجعة لمستواه
*

----------


## kramahmad

*والله ملاحظتك صحيحه لازم حل للموضوع الضربات الثابته دا على الاقل لو ما جات قون عاوزنها تزعزع الخصم
*

----------


## عجبكو

*بداية الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم لا سهلا الا ما جعلته سهلاً
...

*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فرينكو
					

بسم الله بداية الشوط الثانى
اللهم انصر الزعيم



اللهم أمين ... باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

اضربوا اللون :41jg:يا حمر



:010:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مخالفة للامل قرب الركنية
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*المطلوب تحسين تنفيذ الضربات الثابته مش تكون المسأله شختك بختك مره في الاوت ومره في السماء الدقه مطلوبه
*

----------


## عجبكو

*ركنية للامل من المخالفة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*خطا للمريخ ينفذ الحضري
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kramahmad
					

المطلوب تحسين تنفيذ الضربات الثابته مش تكون المسأله شختك بختك مره في الاوت ومره في السماء الدقه مطلوبه



الدقة مطلوبة جدا .. 
و السماح للآخرين بالتنفيذ
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الكاميرا الرئيسية لنقل المباراة من المقصورة غير جيدة و جابت لي صداع
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تسلل لمصلحة المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*خطا للامل ينفذ مرق ويخرج السعودي
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*استيفن وارغو خارج الشبكة تمريراتة كلها للخصم00 
*

----------


## kramahmad

*الناس دي بطنها طامه يا عجبو عشان كدا جايبين ليك كاميرا هكر
*

----------


## جواندي

*في اندفاع بواسطة لاعبي الامل
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مخالفة للامل من الشغيل
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

الكاميرا الرئيسية لنقل المباراة من المقصورة غير جيدة و جابت لي صداع



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ان شاء الله سلامتك:hearts1:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تمريرات للاعبي المريخ في الوسط 


بالجد الكاميرا عزبتنا 
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الهدف الثاني مطلوب .. عشان اريحو 
 و ارتاحوا 
و خلوا الجلافيط ما عندهم أمل .. ههههه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووون اديكو
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*قووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووون اديكو 


احبببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببك يا اديكو
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الحمد لله
*

----------


## اسماعيل

*أدكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو 
الحمد لله رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*ادكو وهدف روعة 0بس تموتوا مغص يا جلفاطة
*

----------


## فرينكو

*ادييييييييييييييييييييييييييكووووووووووووووووووووو
الدقيقة57
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*إيدكو قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*الله اكبر الله اكبر
*

----------


## إبراهيم خليل إبراهيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

قووووووووووووووووووووووووون اديكو



 

خشمك فيه السكر

قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وون
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*الحمد والشكر لك يا رب يا كريم ...

*

----------


## عجبكو

*تهديفة قوية من قلق و تالق من شلبي
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*مسكين البدأ يأمل 
...

*

----------


## إبراهيم خليل إبراهيم

*الحمدلله

الحمدلله

الحمدلله
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

تمريرات للاعبي المريخ في الوسط 


بالجد الكاميرا عزبتنا 



:014: 
تعلمجية و مبتدئين لسه ماتحرق روحك ساي
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

قووووووووووووووووووووووووون اديكو



 :mo13::mo13::mo13:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الحضري و تضيع الوقت 
*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*ياهو ده المريخ 
ولا عزاء للجلافيط
*

----------


## Abobakr ramdan

*الحمدلله و في انتظار الهدف الثالث
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*متلمين في الحرم






ود الحلة, ‏Abobakr ramdan, ‏أبو علي, ‏محمد star, ‏محمد عامر بشير, ‏محمدطيب, ‏مريخابي مووووت, ‏مرهف, ‏معتصم الصايم, ‏المسلمي, ‏امام اباتي, ‏الاستاذ, ‏ابراهيم عطية بابكر, ‏ابولين, ‏ابوالشوش2, ‏ارخبيل, ‏اسماعيل, ‏dawzna, ‏خالد عيساوي, ‏kramahmad, ‏midris3, ‏monzir ana, ‏Mudather taj elsir, ‏nouriomer, ‏سامي احمد ابراهيم, ‏سكواهاسواها, ‏علم الهدي مكي, ‏علاءالدين محمد هاشم, ‏عثمان خالد عثمان, ‏عبدالعزيز24, ‏عجبكو, ‏yassinksa, ‏فرينكو, ‏إبراهيم خليل إبراهيم, ‏نادرالداني, ‏ود البقعة, ‏ود الدمام, ‏ود الرشيد, ‏طارق حامد, ‏كدكول




*

----------


## ود الدمام

*قمة  المتعة  قوون أديكو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*البدري و توجيه دائم للفريق
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

مسكين البدأ يأمل 
...



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ي ريس 
قصدك رمضان :a28:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الباشا يحاول يحاور مقطوعه منو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تمريرات من وارغو و بلة و يقطع لاعب الامل
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الحضري و مداعبات للاعبي الامل و تضيع للوقت 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*تماس للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الحلة
					

متلمين في الحرم



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اللهم آآآآآآآمين
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مباراة   جميله  ولعب  رجولى   لأبناء   الزعيم   هدا   هو   الزعيم   ولا  عزاء   للجلافييييييييط
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*سكوهه ودكوهه وهههههااااااااااااااا
*

----------


## إبراهيم خليل إبراهيم

*يارب التالت يارب
*

----------


## عجبكو

*تماس للامل عطبرة
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الأداء   الجميل   هدا   محتاج    للملك  العجب   يالبدرى
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الحلة
					

متلمين في الحرم



اللهم أمين ... و رمضان كريم
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الحلة
					

متلمين في الحرم



إن شاء الله تعالى يوم 27 ر مضان فى أى سنة
*

----------


## ابولين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

مسكين البدأ يأمل 
...



واملو يغلبو تحقيقو 0000 تهي تهي ولا نامت اعين الرمدان0 قال ظلام قااااااااااااااااال
*

----------


## عجبكو

*اداء عنيف من لاعبي الامل مع لاعبي الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

تماس للمريخ



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
حتي التماس 
نشغلك معلق رايك شنو :a28:
                        	*

----------


## فرينكو

*الباشا باصات محرجه شديد للاعبى المريخ 
ماذا حدث لك بعد التجديد يا باشا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تقدم للامل و مخالفة للامل
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

مباراة   جميله  ولعب  رجولى   لأبناء   الزعيم   هدا   هو   الزعيم   ولا  عزاء   للجلافييييييييط



:zxcv23:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
حتي التماس 
نشغلك معلق رايك شنو :a28:




فتااااااااااال بوستات ما معانا
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فرينكو
					

الباشا باصات محرجه شديد للاعبى المريخ 
ماذا حدث لك بعد التجديد يا باشا



شكرو رقد ....
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*العجب قاااااااااااادم في التشكيل الاحمر
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

اداء عنيف من لاعبي الامل مع لاعبي الزعيم



محرشين  وقااااااااااااااااابضين 00 لو بهمشة
*

----------


## عجبكو

*عجبكوووووووووووووووووووو بديلا لوارغو 
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*العجب بديلا لوارغو
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*العجب   بديلا   لوارغووووووووووو
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

فتااااااااااال بوستات ما معانا



:41jg:
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

فتااااااااااال بوستات ما معانا



:drb3:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*قون للامل من خطا
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*بكل اسف هدف للأمل 

في غياب تام للتغطية وسرحان الحضري
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*عدم تغطية واضح كشف مرمانا
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*إن شاء الله منتصرين برغم الهدف 
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

فتااااااااااال بوستات ما معانا



 انا حالتي صعبة لا عندي تلفزيون ولا رادي
فتل شنو :1 (53):
                        	*

----------


## ابوالشوش2

*مبرووووووووووووو ك  مقدما  لانصار  الاحمر  الوهاج 

                                 بدينا المشوار الصحيح ان  شاء الله    :10_12_5[1]::060:وسعوووووووووا  الزعيييييييم وصل 
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

العجب   بديلا   لوارغووووووووووو



%100خش اضبطها يا ملك
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوالشوش2
					

مبرووووووووووووو ك  مقدما  لانصار  الاحمر  الوهاج 

                                 بدينا المشوار الصحيح ان  شاء الله    :10_12_5[1]::060:وسعوووووووووا  الزعيييييييم وصل 



الف مبروك ... موتوا يا جلافيط
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*عجبكو نزل الملعب .. الله يستر 
الولد طلع سمين
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*قلق والباشا دون المستوى نصف الزعيم 
اقل عطاء وهجمات الامل خوفتنا
*

----------


## عجبكو

*تهديفة من الباشا يستلم شلبي
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الامل جااب هدف الله يستر 
بفت 2/1
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*احتجاج من لاعبي الامل للحكم
                        	*

----------


## ابوالشوش2

*يا جماعة صفروووووا النهاية   وريحوووونا  باق كم دقيقة يا كنترووووول
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*الامور كيف ماشه الواحد بدا يقلق
*

----------


## عجبكو

*كلاتشي اوسونو بديلا لسكواها 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*10 دقائق و نهاية اللقاء
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*يلا يا كلتشي عاوزين نشوف هدفك
*

----------


## عجبكو

*انقطاع عن النقل للدقائق القادمة و عودة بعد قليل انشاء الله واصلو يا شباب 
*

----------


## Deimos

*اللهم ببركة رمضان انصر المريخ يا رب يا عظيـــم ...

*

----------


## اسماعيل

*اللهم استر عوراتنا وأمن روعاتنا
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*يارب   النصر   للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*يارب   النصر   للزعيم
*

----------


## فرينكو

*الحضرى لا يحسن الخروج لماذاااااااااا
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*دفاع تائة وسرحان الله يستر 
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*للأسف   هدفين   الأمل    من   توهان   الدفاع
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*دخول العجب كان القشة التى قصمت ظهر المريخ ! 
مع الإحترام التام للعجب
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*اللهم نصرك المؤزر
*

----------


## ابولين

*طمموا بطنا 00هدف تعادلي للامل
*

----------


## kramahmad

*حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
*

----------


## اسماعيل

*الله يستر من الهزيمة 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*دفاع شوارع الشوط الثانى كم مرة واجهة
لاعبى الامل مرمانا
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*أصلهم كدا دايما مطلعين روحنا 

فريق غالب 2 

الله يستر من الغلب
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*لاعبي المريخ دائما يقتلون الفرح في الزمن الحرج
*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*اللهم نصرك يا رب
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*الله يطبزك يالبدري 

تطلع وارغو 

الرغوة ام زبد
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الله يكضب الشينة الله يجيب العواقب سليمة
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون  أدكوووووووووووو
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

الامل اصبح عقبة في وجه المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*الحمد لله والشكر لله
                        	*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*بموت فيك يا اديكو
*

----------


## ابولين

*الحمد لله ادكو ريحنا وهدف ثالث للزعيم
*

----------


## kramahmad

*الله اكبر الله اكبر
*

----------


## اسماعيل

*إدكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووو 

الحمد لله رب العالمين
*

----------


## فرينكو

*اديكو والله منقذ
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*أدكوووووووووووو   أدكووووووووووووووو
                        	*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*الله يسترنا فى الدقائق الباقية دى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*باقي كم دقيقة يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*الحمدلله رب العالمين 

الحمدلله رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*جاااااااااااااااااطت بنج سااااااااااي 
*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*ده شنو البحصل ده
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*المحرشين قليلين ادب 
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*الحمد لله رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*تبقى دقيقتين فى الزمن المضاف
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*يلا يا شباب شدوا الهمة في الدقيقتين ديل
                        	*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*السنبك ماحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الجلافييييييييييييط   ديل   مالهم
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*خلاص يا ناس الامل قمتوا لعفاناتكم بالله شوف المسمار الاخير حرقهم
*

----------


## عجبكو

*اديكو القاتل المدمر الجديد 
*

----------


## طوكراوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

جاااااااااااااااااطت بنج سااااااااااي 



 كيف الحاصل شنو
                        	*

----------


## فرينكو

*مهزلة من لاعبى الامل 
الصحافة الفارغة ادتهم اكثر من حجمهم
ماذا سيكون القرار بعد هذه المهزلة
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*شايفين الحوافذ ح تروح منهم قالو احسن يتموها بلطجه
*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*يا جماعة الجلافيط ما ناس الهلال برااااهم
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الغلب   حاااااااااااااااااااااااااااار
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*الحاصل شنو ؟؟؟ وناس الأمل مالهم ؟؟؟ ...

*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*ده شغل بتاع كوورة البعملو فيهو ده
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 31 ( الأعضاء 31 والزوار 0)
‏عجبكو, ‏Abobakr ramdan, ‏محمد عامر بشير, ‏محمدطيب, ‏مريخابي مووووت, ‏مرهف+, ‏معتصم الصايم, ‏ابراهيم عطية بابكر, ‏ابومحمد البركة, ‏ابولين+, ‏ابوالشوش2, ‏اسماعيل, ‏dawzna, ‏خالد عيساوي+, ‏jamal85, ‏khalid-22, ‏kramahmad, ‏midris3, ‏سكواهاسواها+, ‏علم الهدي مكي, ‏علاءالدين محمد هاشم, ‏عمار عزالدين إبراهيم, ‏عثمان خالد عثمان, ‏عبدالعزيز24+, ‏فرينكو, ‏إبراهيم خليل إبراهيم, ‏ود الدمام, ‏ود الحلة, ‏ود الرشيد, ‏طارق حامد+, ‏طوكراوي


منووووووووووور يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

الحاصل شنو ؟؟؟ وناس الأمل مالهم ؟؟؟ ...



 
ناس الامل الكورة غلبتهم بقوا يبلطجوا
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مقدم   بديلا    لأدكوووووووو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مقدم بديلا لاديكو ريمي 
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عامر بشير
					

السنبك ماحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار



ناااااااااااااااااااار صدق
                        	*

----------


## ابوالشوش2

*الحكاية شنو :enfjaar:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة للامل و تهديفة للاوت
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*خطأ للامل الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*معقولة الامل يضغط على الزعيم 
ماعندنا نصف فاعل الله يستر
*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*مخالفة للامل عطبرة
                        	*

----------


## jamal85

*النتيجة كم يا جماعة ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## عجبكو

*نهاااااااااااااااااية اللقاء مبروووووووووووك النقاط 
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك  الثلاثه  نقاااااااااااااااط  ولاعزاء  للجلافيييييييييييييط
                        	*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*انتهت 
ولا عزاء للجلافيط

مبرووووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*الحمد لله والشكر لله
مبروووووك اصعب ثلاثة نقاط
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*مبروك للزعيم
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*مليووووووووووووووووون مبروك الفوز بالرغم من عفانة بعض لاعبي الامل.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

مقدم بديلا لاديكو ريمي 



:Julia001:
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*مبروك مبروك مبروك
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الف مبروك المحرشين اخدوا المعلوم هم والمعاهم 
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

هجمة للامل و تهديفة للاوت



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
طيرت قلبي
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

معقولة الامل يضغط على الزعيم 
ماعندنا نصف فاعل الله يستر



أعتقد والله اعلم خروج وارغو ودخول العجب بدري أثر في أداء المريخ.
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## ابوالشوش2

*مبرووووووووووووووو ك   للزعيم  الاهم النقاط  ويمونوا بغيظهم ناس  حرقاااااااااااااان ساكت
:mo13::mo13::mo13:
                        	*

----------


## فرينكو

*الحضرى مصر انه ما يواصل بعد هذه المباراة والدليل نيله لانزار بلاش لتاخيره لعب الكوره عن قصد 
المهم مبرووووووووووووووكين الثلاثة نقاط والصدارة
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مكاريــوس
					

مليووووووووووووووووون مبروك الفوز بالرغم من عفانة بعض لاعبي الامل.



اتعافنوا عشااااااااااااااااااان الحافز راااااااااااااااااااح شمار في مرقه
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الحمد لله رب العالمين
بس انتهت كم هي الكورة دي
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوالشوش2
					

مبرووووووووووووووو ك   للزعيم  الاهم النقاط  ويمونوا بغيظهم ناس  حرقاااااااااااااان ساكت
:mo13::mo13::mo13:



:FAL:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*مبروووووووك ألف مبروووووووك ياصفوة يا عسل ...

*

----------


## اسماعيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مكاريــوس
					

أعتقد والله اعلم خروج وارغو ودخول العجب بدري أثر في أداء المريخ.



 100% 
*

----------


## فرينكو

*بدون تعصب هل كان الاصلح استمرار وارغو ام دخول العجب
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الحمد لله رب العالمين
بس انتهت كم هي الكورة دي



3/2 
سكواها .. أديكو هدفين.
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*الحمد لله 
الف مبروك
في هذه المرحلة تهمنا الثلاث نقاط
...
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الحمد لله رب العالمين
بس انتهت كم هي الكورة دي



3/2 كنت مشيت وين أنت :mo13:
                        	*

----------


## إبراهيم خليل إبراهيم

*ألف مبروك يا شباب

وشكر كبير جدا للأخ عجبكو

ومزيد من الإنتصارات بإذن الله
*

----------


## ابولين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الحمد لله رب العالمين
بس انتهت كم هي الكورة دي



 ياعيساوي الظاهر عليك خارج الشبكة يا قلب انتهت 3/2 للزعيم
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مكاريــوس
					

أعتقد والله اعلم خروج وارغو ودخول العجب بدري أثر في أداء المريخ.



لا علاقة للتغيير بما حدث فاهداف الامل اتت من كرات معكوسة ولضعف التغطية كانت الاهداف 
عصام الحضري المريخ استجلبه مخصوص لانه كان يعاني من دخول مثل هذه الاهداف فلماذا وقف مكتوف الايدي في الهدفين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
كانت اغلب الاهداف التي تدخل فينا من كرات معكوسة لعدم التغطية السليمة 
الان استبشرنا خيرا بعصام الحضري في الخروج لاستلام كل الكرات المعكوسة 
ولكن في هذه المباراة بالذات وقف الحضري متفرجا خاصة في الهدف الثاني 
والذي اعتقد بان فيه شبهة تسلل واضح عندما كان الطاهر حماد في موقع تسلل ثم عاد من التسلل ولعب الكرة راسية وكل ذلك والحضري يتفرج حتى ولوج الكرة الشباك .
بالنسبة للتغيير الذي حدث فهو طبيعي فاللاعب وارغو بديله معروف هو فيصل العجب 
ولكن الكرة كانت اغلبها عالية بين اللاعبين ولم ينتهج المريخ سياسة الكرة الارضية السليمة والتي احرز من خلالها اهدافه بعد تناقل اللاعبون الكرة السهلة والسريعة والارضية لتعكس داخل المرمى ويحرز منها المريخ اهداف جميلة وملعوبة .

*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

الحمد لله 
الف مبروك
في هذه المرحلة تهمنا الثلاث نقاط
...



تهمنا شديد .. و مبروك
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الحمد لله مبارة صعبة لكنه الزعيم نصر اغاظ 
الحاقدين  صدارة وجدارة 
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مكاريــوس
					

3/2 
سكواها .. أديكو هدفين.



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
تشكر ي صفوة :hearts1:
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*مبروووك للصفوة الصدارة بجدارة والدوري الممتاز قرب للقلعة .. لأن الأمل كان آخر أمل للصفراب
*

----------


## ابوالشوش2

*احلي حاجة نديهم الامل وبعدين:enfjaar:
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

الحمد لله مبارة صعبة لكنه الزعيم نصر اغاظ 
الحاقدين  صدارة وجدارة 



دايرين انشقو حرم جبمي جوز حالتهم صعبة
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

نهاااااااااااااااااية اللقاء مبروووووووووووك النقاط 





ألف مبروك للصفوة . . . لكن حتى الآن رجولي ما شايلاتني من جا هدف الأمل التاني . . . بس الحمدلله على التلاتة نقاط . . . لكن المريخ يشوف ليهو طريقة للنص أسوأ خطوط الفريق و بالأخص الباشا
*

----------


## اسماعيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فرينكو
					

بدون تعصب هل كان الاصلح استمرار وارغو ام دخول العجب



 إستمرار وارغو المشاكس , وليس دخول العجب الموادع . 
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

لا علاقة للتغيير بما حدث فاهداف الامل اتت من كرات معكوسة ولضعف التغطية كانت الاهداف 

عصام الحضري المريخ استجلبه مخصوص لانه كان يعاني من دخول مثل هذه الاهداف فلماذا وقف مكتوف الايدي في الهدفين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
كانت اغلب الاهداف التي تدخل فينا من كرات معكوسة لعدم التغطية السليمة 
الان استبشرنا خيرا بعصام الحضري في الخروج لاستلام كل الكرات المعكوسة 
ولكن في هذه المباراة بالذات وقف الحضري متفرجا خاصة في الهدف الثاني 
والذي اعتقد بان فيه شبهة تسلل واضح عندما كان الطاهر حماد في موقع تسلل ثم عاد من التسلل ولعب الكرة راسية وكل ذلك والحضري يتفرج حتى ولوج الكرة الشباك .
بالنسبة للتغيير الذي حدث فهو طبيعي فاللاعب وارغو بديله معروف هو فيصل العجب 
ولكن الكرة كانت اغلبها عالية بين اللاعبين ولم ينتهج المريخ سياسة الكرة الارضية السليمة والتي احرز من خلالها اهدافه بعد تناقل اللاعبون الكرة السهلة والسريعة والارضية لتعكس داخل المرمى ويحرز منها المريخ اهداف جميلة وملعوبة .



تحليلك في أغلبه أتفق معاك فيه.. ولكن حسب رؤيتي بعد خروج وارغو ودخول العجب لاعبي الامل تحكموا في الكورة أكثر وتقدموا كثيراً نتج عنه الكور العكسية التى أتت منها اهداف الامل عكس المريخ الذي تراجع أدائه (قليلاً).. طبعاً ما حملت العجب كل شئ وكان رأيي في حتة مُعينة. 
حتى الهدف الأول أعتقد العجب كسر التسلل وكان آخر لاعب مع المهاجم وتعامله مع الكرة لم يكن سليما. 
تغيير العجب نعم هو البديل لوراغو ولكني تحدثت عن الوقت.. ربما أكون مخطئ في تقديري. 
العجب لاعبي المفضل. 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مكاريــوس
					

تحليلك في أغلبه أتفق معاك فيه.. ولكن حسب رؤيتي بعد خروج وارغو ودخول العجب لاعبي الامل تحكموا في الكورة أكثر وتقدموا كثيراً نتج عنه الكور العكسية التى أتت منها اهداف الامل عكس المريخ الذي تراجع أدائه (قليلاً).. طبعاً ما حملت العجب كل شئ وكان رأيي في حتة مُعينة. 
حتى الهدف الأول أعتقد العجب كسر التسلل وكان آخر لاعب مع المهاجم وتعامله مع الكرة لم يكن سليما. 
تغيير العجب نعم هو البديل لوراغو ولكني تحدثت عن الوقت.. ربما أكون مخطئ في تقديري. 
العجب لاعبي المفضل. 



اتفق معك تماما 
الحمد لله ادكو دكاها
 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*لقد هزمنا الامل وضيعنا عليهم الامل

المريخ يحتج للاعبى وسط وبديل لسفارى
 وباسكال , رايكم فى العجب والباشا وقلق والسعودى والشغيل وبلة شنو ياصفوة
*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*الف مبروووك بس الحضري مفروض يعاقب علي الكرت لانو عن قصد
*

----------


## حسن بدري

*والله يا اخوانا انتو دايرين الجد ولا الكذب الجدالجد الجد طلوع واغو اكبر خطأ لماذا اقول ذالك نحن نحتلج للعجب
عند يكون المريخ في حالة هجوم والخصم يلعب دفاع ولكن عندما يكون المريخ متقدم وفريق الخصم يكثف من هجماته هنا نجتاج 
لنوعية معينة من الاعبين لاعب رشيق يتحرك ويقطي ويشتخلض الكرة من الخصم  باختصار هذا التغيير ليس 
له اي معني بل جهجة المريخ وكاد ان يفقد المريخ النقاط وعلي البدري ات لا يغير من اجل التغيير وانما المفروض ان ينم التغيير حسب مجريات المبارة وبالله التوفيق
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*مليااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار مبروك 
اللبعدو؟
                        	*

----------


## najma

*الف الف مبروك الفووووز والنقاط
                        	*

----------


## سيزر

*ان ينصركم الله فلا غالب لكم
*

----------

